# PHP GD Truetype Fonts



## hiatek (Jun 10, 2010)

Just wondering how I can access truetype fonts with GD and PHP.

I have installed from ports:

```
/usr/ports/apache22
/usr/ports/lang/php5
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli
/usr/ports/www/php-session
/usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd
/usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server
```
Do I require any further ports to be installed? 
Where do I find the fonts once installed?


Thanks again in advance.


----------



## hiatek (Jun 11, 2010)

Do I need the freetype library?
Does freebsd have a port for that?
Is there php gd freetype specific port like the php5-mysqli port?


Kind Regard,
Michael


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2010)

Install ports-mgmt/psearch and do some searches, like

[cmd=]psearch php | grep -i gd[/cmd]


----------

